# American bulldogs and APBT



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Um..I had a fight with someone that said they were the same thing. My uncle has a American bulldog and he looks nothing like a American pit bull. First is the Am. bulldog and the other is a champion bred UKC Am. Pit


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

Some people are just ignorant. There's not much you can do for them if they won't listen to facts.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

one word: ignorance 

+1 to Goldibug

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The am. Bulldog was so "Vicious" xD He was a big baby


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

I would not waste my breath trying to point it out to them


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Such a pretty American Bulldog! <3


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

They actually look really different, not to mention APBTs are much shorter. I have an APBT and an APBT/staffy mix

Both beautiful dogs & breeds!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

They are the sweetest dogs.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

xShainax said:


> They are the sweetest dogs.


Yep people think they're so viscous. They were bred to be friendly with people so the people running the dog fights wouldn't be hurt. Some are genetically dog aggressive, but other than that it is up to the owner on how they act based on how they were/if they were socialized, as is with any breed.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My friend has a chihuahua and am.Staff. They get along great


----------

